# House of the Dragon: Erster Trailer zum Game-of-Thrones-Ableger



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *House of the Dragon: Erster Trailer zum Game-of-Thrones-Ableger* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *House of the Dragon: Erster Trailer zum Game-of-Thrones-Ableger*


----------



## Nebulus07 (10. Oktober 2021)

Die Vergangenheit hat immer gezeigt, wenn es keine Buchvorlage gibt, wird die Serie schlecht.
Konnte man sehr gut an den letzten GOT Staffel sehen, als die Serie der Buchvorlage vorauslief.


----------

